# Casual Anthro rp?



## DemonSukaii (Apr 14, 2017)

Anyone interested in an anthro rp? Sexual things are okay and if so keep wild fetishes or anything of the such to a minimal. I have discord for anyone interested!

Honestly just normal conversations are fine as well so don't feel afraid to just want to make a new friend ^w^


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 16, 2017)

Are you willing to do vore?


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Apr 17, 2017)

Sure! Here is my discord: 
theCRAZYshow#3313


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 18, 2017)

theCRAZYshow said:


> Sure! Here is my discord:
> theCRAZYshow#3313


Which one of us are you talking to?


----------



## theCRAZYshow (Apr 18, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Which one of us are you talking to?


To the person who posted the thread.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Apr 18, 2017)

theCRAZYshow said:


> To the person who posted the thread.


Oh ok.


----------



## Julen (Apr 18, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Are you willing to do vore?




Learn to read



DemonSukaii said:


> keep wild fetishes or anything of the such to a minimal.





Vore isn't a wild fetish or anything.


Not at all


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Apr 25, 2017)

Sure! I'll send you a pm with my discord!


----------



## DemonSukaii (Apr 25, 2017)

theCRAZYshow said:


> Sure! Here is my discord:
> theCRAZYshow#3313


Sent a request sorry it took a bit


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 5, 2017)

What sort of plot would this be, or is this just casual and make it uo as we go?


----------



## DemonSukaii (Jun 6, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> What sort of plot would this be, or is this just casual and make it uo as we go?


If you have a plot idea then we could go with that but otherwise it's just to make it as we go ^w^


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 6, 2017)

DemonSukaii said:


> If you have a plot idea then we could go with that but otherwise it's just to make it as we go ^w^


I know its meant to be kept to a minimum, but are you OK with TF?


----------



## DemonSukaii (Jun 6, 2017)

What's that???


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 6, 2017)

DemonSukaii said:


> What's that???


Transformation


----------



## DemonSukaii (Jun 6, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Transformation


Never done an rp of that so I can try it. Do you have discord?


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 6, 2017)

DemonSukaii said:


> Never done an rp of that so I can try it. Do you have discord?


OK, maybe we can become anthros?

Yes, what's yours so I know who to add.


----------



## DemonSukaii (Jun 6, 2017)

Demonsukaii#3545


----------



## Madoneverything (Jun 6, 2017)

DemonSukaii said:


> Demonsukaii#3545


Done


----------

